
Generate Investment Ideas by following public market trends - finfun234
https://shareseer.com
======
finfun234
Track what institutional investors are holding and generate ideas from them

e.g
[https://shareseer.com/search?q=BERKSHIRE+HATHAWAY+INC+13F](https://shareseer.com/search?q=BERKSHIRE+HATHAWAY+INC+13F)

Perform due diligence before purchasing any stock e.g
[https://shareseer.com/search?q=gs](https://shareseer.com/search?q=gs)

Track all institutions by aum
[https://shareseer.com/aum](https://shareseer.com/aum)

Follow insider transactions to generate ideas

[https://shareseer.com/weekly/insiders/largest](https://shareseer.com/weekly/insiders/largest)

I encourage you to create an account to get full access to the site at
[https://shareseer.com/signup](https://shareseer.com/signup)

